# NY passes Min Wage for Uber



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

https://www.engadget.com/2018/12/04/nyc-minimum-pay-wage-uber-lyft-drivers/

New York City's Taxi and Limousine Commission voted today to establish a minimum wage for drivers working for companies like Uber, Lyft, Juno and Via. The city is the first in the US to set a minimum pay rate for app-based drivers. Going forward, the minimum pay will be set at $17.22 per hour after expenses, bringing it in line with the city's $15 per hour minimum wage for typical employees, which will take effect at the end of the year. The additional $2.22 takes into account contract drivers' payroll taxes and paid time off. More


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

This is huge. Uber will counter.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Uber>>TLC's rules does not take into account incentives or bonuses forcing companies to raise rates even higher. Companies use incentives and bonuses as part of driver earnings to ensure reliability citywide by providing a monetary incentive to drivers to complete trips in areas that need them the most (such as outside of Manhattan).

Surge I guess...but what does that matter? Either you make min wage or you don't


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

wallae said:


> Uber>>TLC's rules does not take into account incentives or bonuses forcing companies to raise rates even higher. Companies use incentives and bonuses as part of driver earnings to ensure reliability citywide by providing a monetary incentive to drivers to complete trips in areas that need them the most (such as outside of Manhattan).
> 
> Surge I guess...but what does that matter? Either you make min wage or you don't


According to NYC, an Uber driver now has to clear $17.22 per hour. They are now employees. Uber NYC will make pool mandatory. Anyone refusing pings will be deactivated.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

In the meantime, Uber is squeezing drivers everywhere else with rate decreases.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> According to NYC, an Uber driver now has to clear $17.22 per hour. They are now employees. Uber NYC will make pool mandatory. Anyone refusing pings will be deactivated.


Really I can't believe drivers in NY don't make 17. I avg 20 (of course I only take surge trips


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

wallae said:


> Really I can't believe drivers in NY don't make 17. I avg 20 (of course I only take surge trips


Read the fine print bro hammer. $17.22 after all Expenses.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

It will be interesting to see how Uber responds to this. 100% acceptance rates? Mandatory pool participation? Set hours/locations in order to remain an active driver? Perhaps it'll become like Amazon Flex where you have to bid for certain 4-6 hour blocks in certain regions. Interesting...


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I'm take the non employee status and my 1% acceptance.

In not even jelly either....I wouldn't want to drive that market ever


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> It will be interesting to see how Uber responds to this. 100% acceptance rates? Mandatory pool participation? Set hours/locations in order to remain an active driver? Perhaps it'll become like Amazon Flex where you have to bid for certain 4-6 hour blocks in certain regions. Interesting...


Yeah, if a driver is guaranteed so much, what's the incentive to drive? How is this supposed to work?


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

wallae said:


> Really I can't believe drivers in NY don't make 17. I avg 20 (of course I only take surge trips


I'm in North Carolina bro..the cost of living is 1/10 of NYC

So I say again I can't believe drivers in NY don't make 17. (before or after)

As in what moron would bother....driving for free


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

NY *$2.55* and the per mile rate $1.75 per minute rate 35 cents, sources said. The minimum fare $7.

Their base is a 3 time surge for me


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

wallae said:


> NY *$2.55* and the per mile rate $1.75 per minute rate 35 cents, sources said. The minimum fare $7.
> 
> Their base is a 3 time surge for me


Yea, and a parking space for a car is $2,000 a month


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

I'm moving to NYC. That deal is much better than literally everywhere else.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> Yea, and a parking space for a car is $2,000 a month


Renting a spot in most buildings with garages can run anywhere between *$100* and *$1,000* depending on the neighborhood, and if you opt for a private garage, NYC Parking authority reports that the average cost of monthly parking in the city clocks in at around *$430*.Aug 17, 2017


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

The city's Taxi and Limousine Commission approved the rules that will establish a per-minute and per-mile payment formula for Uber, Lyft, Via and Gett. The formula is supposed to result in drivers earning $17.22 an hour.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> I'm moving to NYC. That deal is much better than literally everywhere else.


If you can make it there, you can make it anywhere.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> If you can make it there, you can make it anywhere.


A hustle here and a hustle there
New York City is the place where they said:
Hey babe, take a walk on the wild side


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Well it certainly will be interesting to see how this unfolds. Surely more cities will follow suit? You would have to think 100% acceptance and required hours, etc.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

vtcomics said:


> Well it certainly will be interesting to see how this unfolds. Surely more cities will follow suit? You would have to think 100% acceptance and required hours, etc.


Liberal states many, but many states have a right to work mentality that should prevent this. Worst-case scenario, Uber pulls out as they did in Austin. Best case scenario, they make a custom app for NYC. A possible scenario, they look at applying this model to a single app across the country but that may be too radical. It may be easier to just pull out of NYC until the masses complain.


----------



## Dredrummond (Jun 17, 2016)

vtcomics said:


> Well it certainly will be interesting to see how this unfolds. Surely more cities will follow suit? You would have to think 100% acceptance and required hours, etc.


U make required hours they'll have to start paying for insurance that's definiteky not how this will go


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

wallae said:


> A hustle here and a hustle there
> New York City is the place where they said:
> Hey babe, take a walk on the wild side


Everybody's talking at me
I don't hear a word they're saying
Only the echoes of my mind


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Dredrummond said:


> U make required hours they'll have to start paying for insurance that's definiteky not how this will go


I'm assuming you are referring to health insurance? They already pay for auto; except for period 1. They are under no obligation to pay 100% or even 50% of medical insurance. It might come to a point where they have to offer it up with a co-pay on the premium, but I can't see any way they'd pay much of the premium.


----------



## UberBud (Aug 8, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> According to NYC, an Uber driver now has to clear $17.22 per hour.


No that isn't what it says at all. It guarantees a gross wage the $17 is an estimate of what that would net to. Obviously they will only count time actually spent on trips and not time that you are simply online. Your acceptance rate will be irrelevant to that calculation. It also means that, if anything, you have more incentive to accept every ride because he guaranteed will only count when you are giving rides.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

There is no way they are pulling out of nyc lol not this close to his ipo gosl but in would expect drastic changes coming that I'm sure they have been planning before the vote.

This shouldn't be considered a victory for another 25 days or so and I am guessing they are gonna make all TLC drivers sign an agreement for new policy and changes to the protocols and agreements.

At much as I hate uber and lyft I respect them enough that they are really good at making things miserable


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

UberBud said:


> No that isn't what it says at all. It guarantees a gross wage the $17 is an estimate of what that would net to. Obviously they will only count time actually spent on trips and not time that you are simply online. Your acceptance rate will be irrelevant to that calculation. It also means that, if anything, you have more incentive to accept every ride because he guaranteed will only count when you are giving rides.


Fascinating interpretation. It's not what NYC legislated tho. If time comes into play, it's time online and Uber can fire yo ass for non acceptance (per usual).


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Fascinating interpretation. It's not what NYC legislated tho. If time comes into play, it's time online and Uber can fire yo ass for non acceptance (per usual).


I will be very shocked if it ends up being time on line. All kinds of people will be signing up to drive in NY. Geez.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

vtcomics said:


> I will be very shocked if it ends up being time on line. All kinds of people will be signing up to drive in NY. Geez.


Time online ACCEPING 100% OF OFFERED PINGS. You don't think they're gonna pay people to sit parked at Javitz Center and cherrypick do you? Lol.

Also it's NYC. You can get $15 to not kill your car at Home Depot etc cause $15 IS THE MINIMUM WAGE IN NYC.


----------



## UberBud (Aug 8, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Fascinating interpretation. It's not what NYC legislated tho. If time comes into play, it's time online and Uber can fire yo ass for non acceptance (per usual).


Sorry I didn't realize the linked article was so bad. This is the much better one I read: https://gizmodo-com.cdn.ampproject....ions-first-pay-floor-for-uber-lyft-1830856350

Note: "$26.51 per hour gross pay floor (estimated to amount to $17.22 per hour, less expenses)"


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

I hope that counts for ubereats drivers out of the Bronc who are sent all the incentives to come to the suburbs. 

Makes it far less busy for all but hey, Uber wants to flood markets and I hope these guys get paid !!


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Basically, if you sit around with no rides and then get one 10 minute run, that 10 minutes must pay the equivalent of $17.22/hr. Then your next ride hits, and however long or short, it must pay at least equivalent of $17.22/hour. After that if you take zero rides, you are guaranteed zero.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Basically, if you sit around with no rides and then get one 10 minute run, that 10 minutes must pay the equivalent of $17.22/hr. Then your next ride hits, and however long or short, it must pay at least equivalent of $17.22/hour. After that if you take zero rides, you are guaranteed zero.


So using your scenario of the 10 minute run; that ride is only $2.87?? 17.22 divided by 1/6 of an hour. Of course adding back in the expenses, so let's go with the gross hourly of $26. Divide by 1/6th of an hour and it's a whopping $4.33.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

vtcomics said:


> So using your scenario of the 10 minute run; that ride is only $2.87?? 17.22 divided by 1/6 of an hour. Of course adding back in the expenses, so let's go with the gross hourly of $26. Divide by 1/6th of an hour and it's a whopping $4.33.


That's the impression I get. Too soon to know details. Make me wonder if they count pickup drive and wait time in there.

6 min drive to pick up...
2 minute wait time...
7 minutes to go 14 blocks...
$6.50 net pay


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Don't forget they are paying deadheads on returns from out of city jobs. 10 hours online gotta net $172.22 right? It's early.i did that in my head lol. Could be wrong.

*$172.20.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Don't forget they are paying deadheads on returns from out of city jobs. 10 hours online gotta net $172.22 right? It's early.i did that in my head lol. Could be wrong.
> 
> *$172.20.


If 100% of those 10 hours are spent with pax, yes. If you go without pings, that puts a dent in the 172


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Passengers will get stuck with higher fares and go back to taking the subway


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Mista T said:


> If 100% of those 10 hours are spent with pax, yes. If you go without pings, that puts a dent in the 172


But how can you have a pax if you're deadheading back from a drive out to Timbuktu?


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> It will be interesting to see how Uber responds to this. 100% acceptance rates? Mandatory pool participation? Set hours/locations in order to remain an active driver? Perhaps it'll become like Amazon Flex where you have to bid for certain 4-6 hour blocks in certain regions. Interesting...


This is correct. If you want to be paid like an employee, you will be treated like one.

As soon as there are mandatory schedules people will see how un-fun it really is. Do you really Pashimir in India as your immediate supervisor??


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

steveK2016 said:


> Liberal states many, but many states have a right to work mentality that should prevent this. Worst-case scenario, Uber pulls out as they did in Austin. Best case scenario, they make a custom app for NYC. A possible scenario, they look at applying this model to a single app across the country but that may be too radical. It may be easier to just pull out of NYC until the masses complain.


Right to work means you have no rights and no job protection of any sort. RTW states should have unions for every type of employment.


----------



## parbs (Apr 4, 2016)

You guys are confused it’s not really an hourly guarantee. It’s more of a per mile per min rate they can’t go under. Starting when it goes into effect tnc’s must pay min of about 1.08 per mile and 49 cent a min. Also the rate for out of city trips goes up also to 1.27 mile and .58 cents a min.


----------



## Alpatchino (Aug 28, 2017)

parbs said:


> You guys are confused it's not really an hourly guarantee. It's more of a per mile per min rate they can't go under. Starting when it goes into effect tnc's must pay min of about 1.08 per mile and 49 cent a min. Also the rate for out of city trips goes up also to 1.27 mile and .58 cents a min.


Where did you get this info from?


----------



## parbs (Apr 4, 2016)

Alpatchino said:


> Where did you get this info from?


http://www.nyc.gov/html/tlc/downloads/pdf/driver_income_rules_11_29_2018.pdf


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Are those numbers before or after Uber’s take.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Are those numbers before or after Uber's take.


It would be more than silly to be before Uber's take, don't you think?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Never underestimate Uber


----------



## parbs (Apr 4, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> Are those numbers before or after Uber's take.


those are flat rates. uber can't take any commission on that. since uber charges upfront prices they just charge customers higher than that and take that.
1.08 per mile and 49 cent a min. Also the rate for out of city trips goes up also to 1.27 mile and .58 cents. no fees taken from that.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

vtcomics said:


> I'm assuming you are referring to health insurance? They already pay for auto; except for period 1. They are under no obligation to pay 100% or even 50% of medical insurance. It might come to a point where they have to offer it up with a co-pay on the premium, but I can't see any way they'd pay much of the premium.


The mayor just reported that ALL NYers will get free health care.
Free.
LMAO -- can't wait to see how _that _works out. 
But, I do wish them luck. Hope they can make it work. May be a model for the rest of the country.

California's new Gov (any-twosome) Newsome just announced the same deal for the whole state. He's going to do all prescription purchases and we'll have to buy our drugs from the state. But, the good news is that the border between Cali and Mexi will soon dissolve and heroin prices will go way down. Same for the cost of a 12 yr old girl to entertain you tonite. Some things will be cheaper. Human life being one of them.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

Yikes. May want to adjust that red ball cap buddy, you realize that most hard drugs don't come from the Mexican border but via shipping ports and airports, right? Also, most illegal immigrants and legal immigrants commit far fewer crimes per capita than good ol regular ignorant Americans, right?

Demonizing California always cracks me up, since they are literally the lifeblood of the country.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Congratulations ny uber drivers..you are now mininum wage drivers and will probably lose srge as Uber will pay uou min and keep the surge for themselves


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> The mayor just reported that ALL NYers will get free health care.
> Free.
> LMAO -- can't wait to see how _that _works out.
> But, I do wish them luck. Hope they can make it work. May be a model for the rest of the country.
> ...


Despite Unicorn and butterfly ideologies, NOTHING is "free". Someone is paying for it. Whether it's the rich, the upper middle class, corporate America....someone somewhere is paying for the "free" stuff. How long these folks will continue to pay before pulling up stakes and taking their $$$ elsewhere, and then who pays? The regular blue collar workers?? LMAO yeah right!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

vtcomics said:


> Despite Unicorn and butterfly ideologies, NOTHING is "free". Someone is paying for it. Whether it's the rich, the upper middle class, corporate America....someone somewhere is paying for the "free" stuff. How long these folks will continue to pay before pulling up stakes and taking their $$$ elsewhere, and then who pays? The regular blue collar workers?? LMAO yeah right!


People are leaving California in droves, but the stats don't show it. Know why?
If one Phd in Chemistry and a plumber leaves the state to go to Nevada, and three illegal aliens get across the border, then California is GROWING. Right?
Right. 
But we replaced two net producers, with three dependents.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

AlteredBeast said:


> Yikes. May want to adjust that red ball cap buddy, you realize that most hard drugs don't come from the Mexican border but via shipping ports and airports, right? Also, most illegal immigrants and legal immigrants commit far fewer crimes per capita than good ol regular ignorant Americans, right?
> 
> Demonizing California always cracks me up, since they are literally the lifeblood of the country.


 DOJ: 26% of Federal Prisoners Are Aliens
At the end of the first quarter of FY 2018, there were 57,820 known or suspected aliens in federal custody.
Bureau of Prisons

The Bureau of Prisons is responsible for the custody and care of federal inmates. As of December 2017, BOP has custody of 38,132 known or suspected aliens. This represents approximately 21 percent of the total BOP population - meaning that one in five BOP inmates is an alien.

Of the 38,132 known or suspected aliens, approximately 66 percent were unlawfully present in the United States. Most of the aliens are incarcerated because of other federal crimes they committed. According to the report, 46 percent of these aliens committed drug trafficking or other drug-related offenses, which was the largest crime category committed by aliens in BOP custody. The remaining 25 percent committed a variety of other criminal offenses, including fraud, weapons charges, racketeering, and sexual crimes. Clearly, the large population of aliens in BOP custody cannot simply be explained away by immigration crimes.

Over 250,000 criminal aliens were booked in Texas local jails between June 2011 and April 2018. These individuals were charged with more than 663,000 offenses, including:


1,351 homicide charges
79,049 assault charges
18,685 burglary charges
79,900 drug charges
815 kidnapping charges
44,882 theft charges
50,777 obstructing police charges
4,292 robbery charges
7,156 sexual assault charges
9,938 weapons charges. https://cis.org/Huennekens/DOJ-26-Federal-Prisoners-Are-Aliens

>>> Also, most illegal immigrants and legal immigrants commit far fewer crimes per capita than good ol regular ignorant Americans, right?

So your saying we need more (illegal) criminals to equal it out?


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

wallae said:


> DOJ: 26% of Federal Prisoners Are Aliens
> At the end of the first quarter of FY 2018, there were 57,820 known or suspected aliens in federal custody.
> Bureau of Prisons
> 
> ...


I reject your facts.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

More Immigration should fix this>> Los Angeles Teachers Strike For Smaller ClassesThe district's students are 73 percent Latino, 11 percent white, 8 percent African-American, 4 percent Asian and 4 percent other, according to data for the 2017-18 school year.
https://www.npr.org/2019/01/13/684645947/los-angeles-teachers-are-moving-forward-with-a-strike


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

vtcomics said:


> I reject your facts.


You can only reject facts with other facts which is also a fact.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

dryverjohn said:


> Says the guy from NE, please take a trip to any Jail in Southern California and tell me that illegal aliens don't commit the majority of crimes. While you may be right in Omaha, I think your views are skewed. I lived in CA for 40+ years and the jailhouse has whites, they are the guards.


Your experience is not the overall experience of the country. I am obviously not talking about Nebraska but the stats don't lie: immigrants (legal or illegal) commit fewer crimes on average than naturalized citizens of the country.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...lly-commit-more-crime/?utm_term=.34ddbc998d19

Two sources in that article are the libertarian right-wing Cato Institute (who said: "As a percentage of their respective populations, there were 56 percent fewer criminal convictions of illegal immigrants than of native-born Americans in Texas in 2015," author Alex Nowrasteh writes. "The criminal conviction rate for legal immigrants was about 85 percent below the native-born rate.")

and the research journal Criminology (which stated: "All told, Light and Miller sliced the data 57 ways to see whether there was anything they missed, but not one of their analyses showed any positive relationship between illegal immigration and crime. They concluded that not only does illegal immigration _not_ increase crime, but it may actually contribute to the drop in overall crime rates observed in the United States in recent decades.")

Anti-immigrant panic is founded purely in hateful rhetoric, "othering" people who don't look or speak like you, and in plain old-fashioned ignorance.

Some illegal immigrants murder people, sure. Some of them steal, cheat, hurt people, and deal drugs, but to single them out when the problem is more widespread amongst people you consider to be your own neighbors is wrong and disgusting and led to the human garbage heap currently occupying 1600 Penn, as well as much of Capitol Hill.

EDIT:

As to your other BS racist comment about the only whites in jail/prison in Los Angeles were the jailers, Latinos and whites each account for a similar representation in prisons as their share of the population within the county. Keep regurgitating hateful rhetoric without any merit or basis in fact, though. That will surely help. (source: http://casi.cjcj.org/about.html#download)


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

AlteredBeast said:


> Yikes. May want to adjust that red ball cap buddy, you realize that most hard drugs don't come from the Mexican border but via shipping ports and airports, right? Also, most illegal immigrants and legal immigrants commit far fewer crimes per capita than good ol regular ignorant Americans, right?
> 
> Demonizing California always cracks me up, since they are literally the lifeblood of the country.


OMG. You are kidding, right?
You must be very popular in Omaha, Nebraska.
smh



AlteredBeast said:


> Your experience is not the overall experience of the country. I am obviously not talking about Nebraska but the stats don't lie: immigrants (legal or illegal) commit fewer crimes on average than naturalized citizens of the country.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...lly-commit-more-crime/?utm_term=.34ddbc998d19
> )


Do you really believe the crap that comes out of the Washington Post?
How about Pravda? You buy that crap too?


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> OMG. You are kidding, right?
> You must be very popular in Omaha, Nebraska.
> smh


Yes, because I am an intelligent, charismatic, and empathetic person who is friendly and jovial. Not a racist, xenophobic bigot. I actually use science and hard data to formulate and enhance my ideals and beliefs. Weird, right?



> Do you really believe the crap that comes out of the Washington Post?
> How about Pravda? You buy that crap too?


Washington Post is one of the most accurate newspapers in the country. Any bias you feel it conveys is on you, not on its reporting. Besides, the citations my article has is from libertarian think-thanks and scholarly journals. If you have a problem with researched, vetted data, then I don't know what tell you. Enjoy Fox News and your daily Sinclair TV station 'news' reports?

https://mediabiasfactcheck.com/washington-post/ (accurate reporting, but may use "loaded words" (ed: like saying "demolish" in the article title I linked instead of "disproves" or "disputes") Factual Reporting: HIGH. Winner of too many Pulitzers to name, and every accolade imaginable)

Do tell how the Post is biased, though. I am sure you can provide systemic proof and not highlight one or two stories (or a dozen, even) across their 140ish years reporting the news.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Nancy, is that you pretending to be an Uber driver? Stop taking vacations and get back to work.


----------



## AlmostJaded (Jan 25, 2019)

I have always assumed that drivers complaining about making minimum wage were just in really slow markets. 

I can't fathom how anyone in a major city doesn't clear $20/hr. Vegas is over saturated and pays low rates ($.60/mi, $.1575/min base), and I make well over that before expenses. Minimizing expenses isn't that hard - and I offer a ton of amenities out of pocket. And I don't work surge only - in fact, I'm usually avoiding surge areas during major events to stay out of Strip traffic, lol. 

I feel for ya'll in NYC, SF, Seattle, etc - horrid traffic cities in general - but I assure you, Las vegas Blvd during a major event would cow even experienced high traffic drivers, LMAO! Had a 1.8 mile trip take 51 minutes during CES. No accidents or constriction - just traffic. I made $8.45 on that trip. Ugh.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Hey guys and gals, please tone down the rhetoric. Don't make this thread about race or illegal immigration. Please and thank you.


----------



## racheljo (Nov 22, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> The mayor just reported that ALL NYers will get free health care.
> Free.
> LMAO -- can't wait to see how _that _works out.
> But, I do wish them luck. Hope they can make it work. May be a model for the rest of the country.
> ...


Not free. Sliding scale. 
https://cityandstateny.com/articles...new-york-city-universal-health-care-plan.html



vtcomics said:


> Despite Unicorn and butterfly ideologies, NOTHING is "free". Someone is paying for it. Whether it's the rich, the upper middle class, corporate America....someone somewhere is paying for the "free" stuff. How long these folks will continue to pay before pulling up stakes and taking their $$$ elsewhere, and then who pays? The regular blue collar workers?? LMAO yeah right!


In NY, not free - sliding scale. 
https://cityandstateny.com/articles...new-york-city-universal-health-care-plan.html


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

racheljo said:


> Not free. Sliding scale.
> https://cityandstateny.com/articles...new-york-city-universal-health-care-plan.html
> 
> In NY, not free - sliding scale.
> https://cityandstateny.com/articles...new-york-city-universal-health-care-plan.html


And who pays for the sliding scale to function? What is the incentive to work and contribute to society if you can simply sit back and get it all for "free"?


----------



## racheljo (Nov 22, 2018)

We're already paying for it when uninsured people go to the ER so it would reduce the current costs by diverting those people to clinics instead of the ER.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

vtcomics said:


> And who pays for the sliding scale to function? What is the incentive to work and contribute to society if you can simply sit back and get it all for "free"?


How dare New York try to take care of its residents' health care similar to all other first-world countries. Only in America would free healthcare turn otherwise productive members of society into "leeches" and "looters." Weird how that doesn't happen in tons of other countries. Just in the minds of Ayn Rand followers in the USA for some reason.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

racheljo said:


> We're already paying for it when uninsured people go to the ER so it would reduce the current costs by diverting those people to clinics instead of the ER.


Agreed. That said, hard choices need to occur to stop generational welfare. The system is supposed to help those who need some time to get back on their feet and start contributing again. It's not supposed to turn into a career.


AlteredBeast said:


> How dare New York try to take care of its residents' health care similar to all other first-world countries. Only in America would free healthcare turn otherwise productive members of society into "leeches" and "looters." Weird how that doesn't happen in tons of other countries. Just in the minds of Ayn Rand followers in the USA for some reason.


Open your eyes and take a good look at ho many are indeed leeching off the system. It's great to take a righteous stand for humanity....but it blinds you to the reality of the abuse that is occurring


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

vtcomics said:


> Agreed. That said, hard choices need to occur to stop generational welfare. The system is supposed to help those who need some time to get back on their feet and start contributing again. It's not supposed to turn into a career.
> 
> Open your eyes and take a good look at ho many are indeed leeching off the system. It's great to take a righteous stand for humanity....but it blinds you to the reality of the abuse that is occurring


Please, point me in the direction of your stats and numbers. From everything I have seen, medicare and medicaid administration costs are WAY, WAY lower than private insurance, and fraud on either one is only in-line with the rest. People who receive free healthcare don't turn into leeches. My kids have free healthcare and my wife and I have subsidized Obamacare plans that render our insurance free every month for a Gold plan. Know what I do? I work 70 to 80 hours a week to build my business and drive drunk people around.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

AlteredBeast said:


> Please, point me in the direction of your stats and numbers. From everything I have seen, medicare and medicaid administration costs are WAY, WAY lower than private insurance, and fraud on either one is only in-line with the rest. People who receive free healthcare don't turn into leeches. My kids have free healthcare and my wife and I have subsidized Obamacare plans that render our insurance free every month for a Gold plan. Know what I do? I work 70 to 80 hours a week to build my business and drive drunk people around.


I have no problem with society kicking in to help those that are working and contributing. I also never said folks receiving "free" health care turn people into leeches; that was CNN-type spin from another poster. I am saying that those that have the ability to work and contribute yet choose to sit on their a&& shouldn't receive squat. And that the system is rife with this BS.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

vtcomics said:


> I have no problem with society kicking in to help those that are working and contributing. I also never said folks receiving "free" health care turn people into leeches; that was CNN-type spin from another poster. I am saying that those that have the ability to work and contribute yet choose to sit on their a&& shouldn't receive squat. And that the system is rife with this BS.


I understand your feelings the society shouldn't kick in for people who aren't contributing, but free healthcare, even for people who choose not to work, will never be a drain on the economy of general wellbeing of the society. Keeping that person away from catastrophic health problems, ER visits, and unchecked mental health diagnoses will save money and save lives.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Just go live in Venezuela ... they got free healthcare.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Just go live in Venezuela ... they got free healthcare.


That is hilarious. You are a funny person. Has anyone ever told you how funny you are?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_with_universal_health_care

Please tell me that Finland, Israel, France, Germany, Norway, Ireland, The Netherlands, Sweden, the UK, Switzerland, Canada, and a hundred other countries are all falling into societal decay and upheaval...

Oh, wait, they all have extremely high standard of living, peace and prosperity, AND free healthcare? Do Unicorns live there, too!?!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

AlteredBeast said:


> That is hilarious. You are a funny person. Has anyone ever told you how funny you are?
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_with_universal_health_care
> 
> ...


But, what they do NOT have is ... a standing army that defends the entire world (including them). 
Why do we spend billions with divisions stationed in Germany?


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

Our military spending is a fault


UberBastid said:


> But, what they do NOT have is ... a standing army that defends the entire world (including them).
> Why do we spend billions with divisions stationed in Germany?


I don't think self-imposed and unchecked military spending should prevent us from having a reasonable and functional healthcare system that prioritizes health and care over wealth and profit.

The military budget should be slashed dramatically and, where there is no strategic need, bases should be closed overseas and at home. The problem that many red states have, unfortunately, is that many of their local economies are tied to the military spending billions there.


----------



## AlmostJaded (Jan 25, 2019)

In other news, New York apparently requires a minimum earning for rideshare drivers...


----------



## UBERgoober123 (Jul 12, 2018)

AlmostJaded said:


> In other news, New York apparently requires a minimum earning for rideshare drivers...


When is it in effect? Have any ny drivers noticed an increase in pay?


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

UBERgoober123 said:


> When is it in effect? Have any ny drivers noticed an increase in pay?


If I had to guess, there will be a decrease in pay, if anything, for the good drivers. The people who suck at ridesharing will probably earn more, while those that knew where to be, when to work, and busted their asses for more riders will take it in the shorts, I am sure.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

AlteredBeast said:


> If I had to guess, there will be a decrease in pay, if anything, for the good drivers. The people who suck at ridesharing will probably earn more, while those that knew where to be, when to work, and busted their asses for more riders will take it in the shorts, I am sure.


100% agree. When you step back and look at what you said it sure sounds a lot like socialism for ride share. Lmao.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

vtcomics said:


> 100% agree. When you step back and look at what you said it sure sounds a lot like socialism for ride share. Lmao.


Exploitation on one hand vs a leveling of treatment on the other. At its heart, this is the battle between capitalism, with its exploitation of workers at its core in pursuit of profits, and socialism, which unfortunately for the few on the top, benefit the many.

I guess at least drivers wouldn't get exploited as much? It would make ridesharing less profitable for me unless they were going to offer guaranteed bonuses and SPIFFs on top of guaranteed hourly rates. As I have mentioned bedore, i make more than $20/hr driving for Lyft which ends up being $0 come tax time. I can't get that anywhere else from a "real job" as far as I know...


----------



## DriveDriveDrive! (Jan 31, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> According to NYC, an Uber driver now has to clear $17.22 per hour. They are now employees. Uber NYC will make pool mandatory. Anyone refusing pings will be deactivated.


Well familiar with this rule, and Uber does lower your rating and block your account for not accepting rides. Complete nonsense! You dont know the destination of your Pax, so you end up getting bounced around the city. I prefer inDriver (if they can get relaunched already!)
or Juno but they dont have many Pax.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

How will uber figure expenses?


----------



## UBERgoober123 (Jul 12, 2018)

This is the worst thread, its stupid to think you will make less bc of a minimum wage. Ny is busy $17 an hour is 2 rides chill out. You make $8 minimum fare in nyc honestly when they charge the customer $30 itll be fine.

What are you people even complaining about. Go to nyc as a pax and see if uber doesnt charge you $50 and give the driver 15%.



Fuzzyelvis said:


> How will uber figure expenses?


Its should be around the governments rate right like 56 cents a mile. But uber they will say something stupid like 25 cents a mile then use a 3k prius to do the math. Then get sued again.


----------

